# per bé que



## Lucy 2

Hola a tots:
Algú em pot dir la traducció al anglès de "per é que"? Em sort en la frase:

"Aquestes activitats permeten el desenvolupament de les persones i garanteixen la vitalitat de la ciutat, per bé que, a vegades, potser massa sovint, es fan a costa d'un consum excessiu de recursos y comporten la generació de tot tipus de residus."

M'imagino que vol dir "although" però no estic segura.

Gràcies,
Lucy 2


----------



## belén

Bones

"despite of the fact" seria la meva opció

B


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo ho traduiria com a "so that" però espera a veure més opininons perquè no n'estic segura.

Mei


----------



## Lucy 2

Gràcies a totdues! (es diu així??)
"despite the fact that..." va bé, em sembla.
Lucy 2


----------



## Mei

Lucy 2 said:
			
		

> Gràcies a totdues! (es diu així??)
> "despite the fact that..." va bé, em sembla.
> Lucy 2



Gràcies a totes dues.


----------



## Lucy 2

Merci, Lucy 2


----------



## panjabigator

Bona nit a tothom,

Com es diu això en castellà?  Es pot dir "por bien que"?


----------



## Agró

panjabigator said:


> Bona nit a tothom,
> 
> Com es diu això en castellà?  Es pot dir "por bien que"?


El més normal és:
aunque/a pesar de que


----------



## belén

Y "por más que" us sona bé?


----------



## FunkyMunky

Could "even though" be a fair translation?

Regards


----------



## ernest_

FunkyMunky said:


> Could "even though" be a fair translation?


Yes, I think "even though" is the equivalent in English.


----------



## FunkyMunky

Thanks Ernest_


----------

